# Traffic-cop shot XXX movies with police camera



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Traffic-cop shot XXX movies with police camera *

_russiatoday.com -_ An adventurous traffic-cop in western Ukraine has been filming pornographic movies with the aid of police equipment. However, to his regret, his colleagues caught wind of his activities.

The man was arrested at a market in the small western Ukraine town of Zhovny while publicly passing out the products of his imagination. Among the films the local police confiscated there were the notorious 'Diary of a Biker Girl', 'Red Hot Rod' and 'Road Police Morals Division 3'. With titles like these, it seems the cop was inspired by his work and often filmed on-the-job.

"Unfortunately we cannot find out exactly how many copies he sold," head of Zhovny road police Aleksandr Romchuk said, before adding, "However, judging by the number of copies we confiscated as well as the variety of films, one can assume he'd been in the business for a year or so."

The no-good director now faces up to three years in prison, but he could use his talents elsewhere. Police did note the man's porn production process involved using software at work to cut and edit the footage


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

LawMan3 said:


> This gives a whole new perspective on dash cams!


Lmao


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

Well now I was thinking.... Isn't the footage public record. I wanna see!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

CJIS said:


> *Traffic-cop shot XXX movies with police camera *
> 
> Among the films the local police confiscated there were the notorious 'Diary of a Biker Girl', 'Red Hot Rod' and 'Road Police Morals Division 3'. With titles like these, it seems the cop was inspired by his work and often filmed on-the-job.


Makes you want to take driver's-ed all over again.


----------



## w3llborn (Apr 5, 2009)

The few incidents like this is what give the bad reputation of cops being corrupt. Cop to Porn director, what a career change that is!


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

w3llborn said:


> The few incidents like this is what give the bad reputation of cops being corrupt. Cop to Porn director, what a career change that is!


Never mind cops being corrupt, how about cops being bad porno Directors. I mean man, the plot was extremely weak in " Diary of a Biker Girl ", the lighting and sound was atrocious in " Red Hot Rod" and last but not least shot selection and location in "Road Police Morals Div. 3" was the Worst I have seen since Ghetto Booty #1, Vol 2.


----------

